# Anubias care tips please



## batang_mcdo (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi ,

I just got some new anubias plants, they were planted in small pots with some wool.



















Do i have to tie them on a driftwood, or can they grow in these pots?

I tried tying some onto a driftwood, but its hard.










Also any ferts i need to dose them with? I have KCl , maybe i can add weekly?

thanks.


----------



## brighty K (Oct 1, 2008)

It is best to tie the anubias to driftwood or rocks. One of the best things to use is the metal twist ties (like the kind that come on a bread bag or with your trashcan liners). The ones lined with plastic work best. Stick this through a couple of the petioles and over the rhizome and then twist it to a small stone or wood like you would close the bread bag. Quick and easy.

You should also carefully remove all of the wool from around the roots.

Yeah, it's kind of a pain at first, but after doing it for a few tanks, you'll get faster.

One advantage to tying the anubias (or similar plants) to a small rock is that you can move it around a bit when the tank is first settling in. This will allow you to tweak your scape for a little while without disturbing the substrate. But I think this particular plant has to be treated this way. Planting the rhizome under the substrate will cause problems for the plant.

As far as dosing, anubias is fairly undemmanding. A lot will depend on the amount of light you have (more light and higher light plants with the anubias = more dosing). By itself, the anubias prefers lower light conditions. I would base your dosing on the other plants you have in the tank.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Anubias are some of the easiest to grow plants around. External fertilization not typically needed for them to grow, though they of course do much better with good lighting carbon and ferts. 

I would not add KCl to your tank.


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

Yea anubias are pretty easy to grow. I have had the best luck growing them in the substrate tho. I don't know how everyone always says it is easier to grow on wood. I get my best results from burying the roots and letting the rhizome stay about a quarter inch off the substrate.


----------



## batang_mcdo (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi, 

I'm planning to experiment, will try to grow them emersed, 
If grown emersed, what substrate should i use? soil or gravel or sand?
Also whats fertilizer or nutrients should i use and how often to dose?
planned tank would be exposed to sunlight. 

thanks.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

One of the best ways to tie Anubias or Moss is to use Moss Cotton or even regular cotton threads. Choose the color that's close to the decor color you're using so that they blend in. After a while either they disintegrate on their own or get covered by the plants based on the type of thread you use.


----------



## batang_mcdo (Jan 27, 2007)

thanks  I've read that they grow faster when emersed , Currently experimenting .


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

I've found that my anubias grow best when attached to small rocks with small rubber bands. This allows the roots to grow down in the substrat while keeping the rhizome above. Also since they are lowlight and are prone to algae with high light I would not attach to the tops of driftwood as that puts them very close to the lights. Depends on how much light you got, but mine do the best in a very lowtech eclipse12 tank with low light.


----------

